# Crystal Spring Gallon Blob



## farmerdan (Apr 30, 2011)

Picked this up today at an estate sale for $14. Thought it was pretty cool. Now officially the biggest bottle in my collection! I pictured the quart lightning jar for comparison (same sale: $5) Embossing reads: Pine Hill/Crystal Spring Water/Co/Pine Hill NY/ Catskill Mountains.


----------



## farmerdan (Apr 30, 2011)

Printing on the ceramic stopper is still pretty legible. Must of been an attic bottle, the rubber seal is even in pretty good shape.


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2011)

Hey Dan,

 That is a *nice* big'un, or a *big* nice'un, depending on how you look at it. Hecka deal too, see here. Matt/div2roty's gotcha beat size & topsy turvywise.

 "From the beginning Pine Hill was noted for its clean air and pure water. It was called the â€˜Saratoga of the Catskillsâ€™. This brings us to the Crystal Spring Water Company, a company that started operating about 1885 and employed twenty hands. The pure spring water was bottled and six to nine carloads per week were shipped, via the railroad, to New York City.

 The early 1900â€™s saw a bottling operation, but instead of water they were bottling soda pop.

 In February 1933 an explosion caused the fateful fire that destroyed the huge buildings and brought an end to the Crystal Spring industry and nearly to the fire department, as fourteen firemen were overcome with toxic gasses. However, it is still supplying Pine Hill with its pure water today.

 Pine Hill was quite widely known as a big resort area. In the early 1800â€™s clergymen made it their summer headquarters, attracting professors, students and summer tourist. It was considered a health spa because of the fresh mountain air and pure spring water. There were well over twenty hotels and boarding houses in the area, including the Guigou House, rip Van Winkle, Alpine, Cornish house, Avon Inn, The Ulster, to mention a few of the larger ones." From. Sounds as if it might be a swell place to dig...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: farmerdan
> 
> Picked this up today at an estate sale for $14. Thought it was pretty cool. Now officially the biggest bottle in my collection! I pictured the quart lightning jar for comparison (same sale: $5) Embossing reads: Pine Hill/Crystal Spring Water/Co/Pine Hill NY/ Catskill Mountai


 

 Great looking bottle Dan...


----------



## rockbot (May 1, 2011)

Nice pick-up Dan!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 1, 2011)

That things on the verge of demijon,you need a bigger shelf.[]


----------



## Dansalata (May 1, 2011)

NICEE COLOR...


----------



## farmerdan (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys - and thanks for the info Surf! - that 5gal carboy is way cool too. Would make a heckuva nice change jar. Yeah Pine Hill does sound like a good place to dig. Would be a weekend trip for me to prospect up there - bonus is that its not far from a HUGE hotel dump I found as a kid but never had a chance to dig in. That was in a pretty isolated area - who knows maybe it still hasn't been dug! My Dad's old college buddy has a cabin up that way........hmmmmm.....[]


----------



## pigeonman (May 3, 2011)

That would'nt have any letters on the bottom would it?


----------



## Oldihtractor (May 3, 2011)

I say its A gayner made  bottle from salem NJ  looks the right color and style to be..  does it have a mold number or G or GGW on the bottom..  the bird man is dying to know  is it not a 5 or 6 pint size  looks to be


----------



## farmerdan (May 3, 2011)

Just  a mold # on the bottom. 94 and its underlined. The numerals are about 3/4" tall. The style reminds me of a putnam fruit jar. You may be right, it might be 6 pints. I will post a base pic later on tonight. I will also try to open the bail to measure the volume but if it's being stubborn i won't force it.

 Farmer


----------



## farmerdan (May 3, 2011)

Ok well at this point in time, the rubber seal has everything pretty well fused together, so I measured the exterior volume by using a water displacement method. The 1 gallon plastic jug displaced slightly more than 2 pints more than the bottle when submerged to the waterline. Subtract the volume of the glass itself and it's probably closer to a 5 pint bottle. Good call!
 Here's a pic of the base:


----------



## farmerdan (May 3, 2011)

Note the difference in color - the last photo was taken in artificial light and the first two in natural. I would call the actual color just your normal aqua - maybe just a little more towards the blue range.
 Glad to have sparked some interest with this one!

 Farmer

 btw John, Those old IH's are way cool! I worked a small organic botanical and vegetable farm years back, (hence my screen name) and we had a little baby one there- think it was a late '50s or early '60s. She ran like a watch! We used it to plow the little plots and for giving the kids hayrides at harvest time. My pop had owned a '31 International pickup during  that same period of time. He sold it a few years ago to a guy who had a period-correct tow-rig for it. When he did the conversion and restoration on it he really did it justice - it came out incredible. He rides it in local parades, so I still get to see it once in awhile. I have pics somewhere of both. When I find em, Ill scan 'em up and put a post on general chat.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 3, 2011)

Nice, for a nice price too!


----------

